# Best Meteor Shower of 2007



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2007)

Best Meteor Shower of 2007 Peaks Dec. 13 (Dec. 7, 2007)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2007)

{bump}


----------



## Davidius (Dec 12, 2007)

I'd like to go somewhere where I wouldn't be bothered by the city lights but I'm not sure where that would be since I don't know the rural area around the university very well.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2007)

David -- If you have the time and inclination, you could drive north or east away from the Triangle. Most state parks in the area, however, close at 6 pm. You might try the Morehead Planetarium's free skywatching program. They meet once a month for skygazing and it so happens that December's event is on the 14th from 9 pm - 11 pm at Jordan Lake to coincide with the Geminid meteor shower. Details here.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 12, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> David -- If you have the time and inclination, you could drive north or east away from the Triangle. Most state parks in the area, however, close at 6 pm. You might try the Morehead Planetarium's free skywatching program. They meet once a month for skygazing and it so happens that December's event is on the 14th from 9 pm - 11 pm at Jordan Lake to coincide with the Geminid meteor shower. Details here.



Thanks! Do you think 9 - 11 PM will be late enough to get the good stuff?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > David -- If you have the time and inclination, you could drive north or east away from the Triangle. Most state parks in the area, however, close at 6 pm. You might try the Morehead Planetarium's free skywatching program. They meet once a month for skygazing and it so happens that December's event is on the 14th from 9 pm - 11 pm at Jordan Lake to coincide with the Geminid meteor shower. Details here.
> ...



The peak is supposed to be between 10 pm Thurs., Dec. 13 and dawn on Friday, Dec. 14. I'm not sure how it will go Friday evening, but you might call them and ask what the prognosis is. I think it's likely you'll see some. It should be a good experience -- have fun!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 12, 2007)

I saw a few tonight, including one fairly bright one around 8pm local time.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2007)

Spectacular.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 15, 2007)

2006 Geminid meteor shower:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7mBNq9U7tc]


----------

